# Powermac 7300 - upgrading to os9



## antonioconte (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade from os 8.6 to OS9 on a powermac 7300/200. Is it easy?  Is there a free upgrade anywhere?  But just wondered?

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes, you can upgrade to OS 9 but there is no free upgrade. You must buy the CD. You might be able to get it at MacWarehouse or MacMall. If not try Shreve Systems. (1-800-227-3971)

You also should check the programs you use to see if there was an update for it to run in OS 9.  You can do that at http://www.versiontracker.com


----------



## antonioconte (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for that advice.

Tony


----------



## Skewer (Aug 28, 2002)

Just a quick note, don't upgrade too much higher than 9.04 or 9.1, or else you will run into lotsa problems.  

Tim


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 21, 2002)

I agree. I used to have a 7200 (upgraded to an 8600 motherboard) that ran 8.6 just fine and 9.0 as well. Don't run anything higher than 9.1 (ie. 9.2) because 9.2 is for computers that also have OS X. If you don't have OS X, don't install 9.2--this is straight from the apple.com site from about a year ago.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by antonioconte _
> *Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade from os 8.6 to OS9 on a powermac 7300/200. Is it easy?  Is there a free upgrade anywhere?  But just wondered?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...






check out: 

www.half.com

www.ebay.com


I just sold some os9 cd's for like $20. You just missed it! Someone else may be selling em cheap... 

also check out: 

http://www.sunrem.com/


----------



## John Philip (Oct 3, 2002)

Go to:

http://members.shaw.ca/mactracker/

Download and install Mactracker.

Gives you a lot of info on Apple machinery and peripherals.

Update frequently - from with in the application.

You can - among other things of interest - find the highest version of the OS advisable to install on a given machine

John Philip


----------



## Nazgul (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a 7300/200 running an trim down OS9.1 build from an iMac. < saved me from running an new install.

Works fine, just reformat the HD (HFS+) before installing a new OS from scratch.

9.1 is less crash prone that 8.6 but youre 7300 may experience sluggishness due to the demands of the new OS.


----------



## gatorparrots (Oct 21, 2002)

My 7300/233 runs OS X 10.1.5 just fine (Thanks to XPostFacto). Of course, the integrated graphics make for a bit poky Aqua experience, but it makes an excellent server box.


----------



## svdmeer (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G. Peretz _
> *My 7300/233 runs OS X 10.1.5 just fine (Thanks to XPostFacto). Of course, the integrated graphics make for a bit poky Aqua experience, but it makes an excellent server box. *



I was wondering, how much memory do you have in that machine?


----------



## gatorparrots (Nov 15, 2002)

132MB of RAM.
I suspect that Jaguar would run better all around on it, but I don't want to break anything on it now that I have everything set up.

I run it headless and just SSH into it over our LAN when I need to change a configuration. It works very well for our purposes.


----------



## svdmeer (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G. Peretz _
> *132MB of RAM.
> I suspect that Jaguar would run better all around on it, but I don't want to break anything on it now that I have everything set up.
> 
> I run it headless and just SSH into it over our LAN when I need to change a configuration. It works very well for our purposes. *



Strange..because I have a G3 333 with 160 MB of RAM, and it doesn't run very well at all, both Jaguar and 10.1.5  (it's slow!)


----------



## gatorparrots (Nov 18, 2002)

Like I mentioned, we mainly use the UNIX core of the OS and not the GUI. It makes an excellent server machine (very stable with long uptime).

If you do need it for a GUI, there's a number of things you can do to improve your GUI experience with Aqua:
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/OSX/os_x_performance_tips.html

Unsanity's ShadowKiller is probably the foremost among the speed improvement hints.


----------



## krid (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi!
I have problems to install OS 9.0 on my PPC 8500/150.

I can start  the Mac from the OS 9 CD, but I can't start the installer!
There appears a message: Your cant install this program on this machine!..."

Whats the Problem???
Hope you can help me
Dirk


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 22, 2002)

How much memory do you have on your machine?  Is it a general release CD or one specific to a model? 

Did you run Disk First Aide? 

Does the dialog box say exactly why?  Check the CD. Is it an upgrade or ful linstall? You can not install anything higher than 9.1. The CD should show in the fine print exactly what version it is.


----------



## krid (Nov 23, 2002)

Its a CD for G3 with OS 9.
I got it at eBay, because it was told to me, it will run on my Mac!
Is there a possibility to get it to run?
Dirk


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2002)

Sorry, but your machine is not a G3. That's what the installer is looking for.  Your machine has a PPC processor not a G3. You need a CD that is generic.


----------



## krid (Nov 24, 2002)

Isn't there any chance to get it run?
Is there a tool, to pass the "G3 Test"?
Dirk


----------

